# Big-n-heavy



## MikeMD (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been busy as a bee here on the farm. Haven't done a whole lot of turning, and even less forum time. Did get to get into the shop a little today. Now, I'm taking a breather from the 1/2 hour stint I spent...

This isn't a "completed" project, so I thought I'd post it in this section. Heck, it is barely started! Though, this was more work than some of my entire turnings... 28" diameter oak burl. 189 lbs. Enough said.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 3, 2014)

well, at least you got it round.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2014)

Title said " big and heavy " thought maybe it was a picture of me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 3, 2014)

And here it is...rounder. Took me about 1 1/2 hours to shape the outside. Rough, tough, slow going when you are starting out at 189 rpm. Still only got to 311 by the time I was done with the outside. It is wrapped in a plastic bag for now...That just about wore me out, again! I'll get to the inside (at least one core) tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 3, 2014)

That's going to be a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2014)

It is big and it is heavy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

She's a beaut now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow - Time well spent my friend. Thats going to be beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

Can't even imagine turning something that big with that much energy in it. Awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 3, 2014)

Dang that's huge, how did you even get that thing mounted, it weighs more than my lathe haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 3, 2014)

very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 3, 2014)

That is awesome! !
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Incredible! Great looking chunk of wood! Anybody turn anything bigger on WB??? You just might have the record! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Aug 3, 2014)

Two hours of turning with a 15 minute break in there and you're tired?????? What a wuss!!!!
I told you on the phone that I was coming to Maryland sometime, guess I should make it sooner than later and haul all of those "Waaaaaa I'm so tired" burls off. 
It'll be for your own good.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Can't even imagine turning something that big with that much energy in it. Awesome.



Let me tell you, it is amazing how much downward force that size of a blank has as it hits your gouge. At times, it moved my banjo around...



Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Dang that's huge, how did you even get that thing mounted, it weighs more than my lathe haha.



I put the faceplate on, put the blank on a car jack (the kind with two large flat surfaces that you jack up by pumping with your foot) on top of a couple of 6 x 6's. That got it close enough to the height of my ways that I could shimmy it over onto the bed. No, it still wasn't easy. Now, the one I did that weighed 138 lbs, that one I just picked up and lifted onto the ways...



Nature Man said:


> Incredible! Great looking chunk of wood! Anybody turn anything bigger on WB??? You just might have the record! Chuck



Hehe, I'm sure people here have turned bigger. It isn't a contest, though. I just do enjoy turning the big stuff. I'd love to see the biggun's others are turning!



Steve Walker said:


> Two hours of turning with a 15 minute break in there and you're tired?????? What a wuss!!!!
> I told you on the phone that I was coming to Maryland sometime, guess I should make it sooner than later and haul all of those "Waaaaaa I'm so tired" burls off.
> It'll be for your own good.



Hehehehehehehehe, I love you, Man... But you still ain't gettin' my BURLS! And yeah, this one really did kick my butt. I don't think I've ever stopped turning because I was "tired" FROM turning a piece before.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2014)

You suck!

I'm guessing that's around 25" diameter? Surely there's more than one core in that mutha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Aug 4, 2014)

how big is that tenon? Seems awfully small for coring. are you going to core it out? on 28incher i would want at least a 10inch tenon.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 4, 2014)

DKMD said:


> You suck!
> 
> I'm guessing that's around 25" diameter? Surely there's more than one core in that mutha!



It was about 28" when I put it on the lathe, Keller. So, maybe 27 1/2" now... Of course, I could get more than one core out of it. But not sure how easy it is going to be to core at 300-400 rpm. Not to mention, I don't tend to core down to small stuff. Not worth it for me.



elnino said:


> how big is that tenon? Seems awfully small for coring. are you going to core it out? on 28incher i would want at least a 10inch tenon.



I was wondering if someone was going to ask about the size of the tenon... It is just over 6". I'll be using the Hurricane with super big jaws. I should be okay. So far, on the other 28" bowls I've done, 6" has been plenty. Granted, this is a little heavier...


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 4, 2014)

Got here all done today. Cored out a 14 1/2" blank. Here's a pic of the inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 4, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Got here all done today. Cored out a 14 1/2" blank.



Wow ... The burl is over 27" diameter and you cored out a 14.5" center ... wouldn't that leave the wall thickness of the outer piece somewhere in the region of 6"? (27 minus 15 = 12", divided by 2 gives 6" each side of the center.)

Are you planning to take another pass at that to get a couple of shells nearer to 2" thick each?


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 4, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Wow ... The burl is over 27" diameter and you cored out a 14.5" center ... wouldn't that leave the wall thickness of the outer piece somewhere in the region of 6"? (27 minus 15 = 12", divided by 2 gives 6" each side of the center.)
> 
> Are you planning to take another pass at that to get a couple of shells nearer to 2" thick each?



Yes, Duncan, you are correct, sir...kinda. There was only about 5" of meat still there after I cored it. You have to figure in the kerf of the blade which is at least 1/2" a the opening, and about 1/2" a the bottom. Here's the deal, though. The large bowl's depth is 7". My core turned out to be 14 1/2" x 4 1/2". After my core, that left me with 2" of wall thickness at the bottom. So, while I had 5" at the rim, there was no more extra at the bottom. Now, that said, the reason the core's diameter was only 14 1/2" was because that is as big as my largest knife would go. Believe me, I would have loved to get a 24" x 4 1/2" core...but the knives don't do that. I'm not sure, I'd have to check, but I suppose I could have used the straight knife and just made a cone shaped (rather than a bowl shaped) core. That may have yielded a larger core. Though, once you re-turn it, and put a curve in the outside of your bowl (from that core), I think you'd end up with the same size bowl as I can get from the core I just got...at best.

Also, on coring: Yes, I could/could have gotten another 2 cores out of the one core I did get. First, I would have to be good enough with the corer to do it...I might be if I really wanted to, and Second, I would have to want the wood from inside there. Not that it isn't pretty, but I'm A) not in love with oak burl enough (really not a fan of oak), and B) not in need of wood enough to deal with it (this is my second blank of this stuff and still have another to go that will yield at least an 18-22" blank out of it), and C) not much for small bowls as they don't sell as easily as larger ones. So, I rarely core smaller than 12" cores.

Not trying to be sassy. Just 'splaining myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 4, 2014)

Ah yes ... it's the depth of the core that brought down my first attempt (the one that ended up as a 15" diameter funnel )

Which coring system do you have? Mine is the "large size" McNaughton -- which if anything is too large for the blanks I can use on my Nova 1624 lathe.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup, I have the McNaughton. I've purchased two used sets. Both times, most of the knives were bent (go figure...big catches = bent knives, bent knives = more and bigger catches). So, I recently purchased new knives in sizes I use most often.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Ah yes ... it's the depth of the core that brought down my first attempt (the one that ended up as a 15" diameter funnel )
> 
> Which coring system do you have? Mine is the "large size" McNaughton -- which if anything is too large for the blanks I can use on my Nova 1624 lathe.


Wanna get rid of those large knives? I'm on the hunt for some jumbo knives.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 4, 2014)

That is looking so good! I can't wait to see the finished piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elnino (Aug 5, 2014)

that big bowl looks awesome! I like to core the smaller ones out first so that the mass of the massive bowls is less. takes a little time but i'm sure you will be hogging out 4 cores on blanks that size in no time since the small cores take about the same amount of time to core as to just hog it out with a big gouge. so even if you heat your house with bowl blanks you can save time and practice!!!

also if you are getting big catches try slipping the belt when coring. helps with the 20inchers that are really deep.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks, Matt. Yeah, I've got the coring down well enough. I mean, I can do just what I want...but I'm not gonna get 1/4" cores like Mahoney! I just don't have use for the smaller cores. On the belt loosening, yes, I'm a big advocate of using your fastest pulley setting, and turning down your speed with your potentiometer. That way, you aren't getting the full torque of your motor. With this method, I don't get scary or big catches anymore. Not to mention, unbent knives make a world of difference. As long as your knives aren't bent (not talking about the curve that is SUPPOSED to be in them, rather a downward bend), it is just a matter of patience. Thanks for the tips/advice, though. I appreciate it.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey where's the pic of that little bitty core you made? You know the 14 1/2 inch blank.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 5, 2014)

Hehe, Steve...it was just fine...but didn't seem worthy of another pic.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea I seen it over at wtu, just thought they would get a kick out of it also.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 5, 2014)

Gotcha. Here it is. Well, the core, but not re-turned. Adding pics on WB isn't as easy as other sites for some reason. For each pic, I have to navigate all the way through my computer to get to the file. Other sites seem to remember which file you are in... Anyway, here it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2014)

WOW! That's impressive! I've not turned a bowl (yet), but my lathe wouldn't even be able to handle the cored out blank, let alone that big beast!

Is the pucker factor pretty high with a blank that size?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 5, 2014)

You know seeing as you don't like turning " small" oak burls, you can just box that core up and send it to me. As I think oak burls are some of the sharpest looking wood you can get. Of Corse that's if they don't crack all to heck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 5, 2014)

Sprung said:


> WOW! That's impressive! I've not turned a bowl (yet), but my lathe wouldn't even be able to handle the cored out blank, let alone that big beast!
> 
> Is the pucker factor pretty high with a blank that size?



Matt, honestly, for me, no... Now that said it isn't "easy", either. Part of the reason that the pucker factor, for me, isn't that high is that I'm spinning this thing at such a low rpm. So, it isn't like, in my mind, "that" much can go wrong, and if it does, well...it is happening "fairly slowly". Of course, this is like comparing a .22 bullet being shot at you vs. having a bowling ball throw at your chest. Both will do significant damage...just differently. So, again, pucker factor, for me, isn't all that high on a large piece like this. The piece DOES beat the biggeezies out of you, though. I was honestly wiped after just doing the outside. Tic...........tic..................tic...................tic.................tic for 1 1/2 hours will do that to you. Not to mention, there is a lot of force behind each of those "tics".

As soon as I mounted up the core, I could immediately turn the lathe up to 1600 rpm. I had the core finish roughed in under 15 minutes. Just true up the outside curve, put a tenon on, spin it around onto a chuck, back up to 1600 rpm and hollow out the middle. At that speed, it goes right quick. NOTE: Don't turn at that speed if you don't feel comfortable doing it... Always turn the lathe up to a speed that you feel is safe. If that is never above 600 rpm, so be it. No problem with that.



steve bellinger said:


> You know seeing as you don't like turning " small" oak burls, you can just box that core up and send it to me. As I think oak burls are some of the sharpest looking wood you can get. Of Corse that's if they don't crack all to heck.



Steve, "if they don't crack all to heck" is the issue. I've turned two other pieces from this oak burl. One that is about 17-18" in diameter has caused me a filling fit of well over an hour already...and I'm sure I'll have to do more. Something about the way these fibers are all swirly that just begs them to pull apart.

You know, I've thought about coring out the small core blanks and selling them to turners. Wasn't sure there was a market. What are they worth to you?  I've got more oak burl to turn...and core...:cool2:Hey, I'm sure I'm walking a thin "rule line" here. So, let's just say I'm 1/2 kidding. But, Steve PM me if you really have any interest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Matt, honestly, for me, no... Now that said it isn't "easy", either. Part of the reason that the pucker factor, for me, isn't that high is that I'm spinning this thing at such a low rpm. So, it isn't like, in my mind, "that" much can go wrong, and if it does, well...it is happening "fairly slowly". Of course, this is like comparing a .22 bullet being shot at you vs. having a bowling ball throw at your chest. Both will do significant damage...just differently. So, again, pucker factor, for me, isn't all that high on a large piece like this. The piece DOES beat the biggeezies out of you, though. I was honestly wiped after just doing the outside. Tic...........tic..................tic...................tic.................tic for 1 1/2 hours will do that to you. Not to mention, there is a lot of force behind each of those "tics".
> 
> As soon as I mounted up the core, I could immediately turn the lathe up to 1600 rpm. I had the core finish roughed in under 15 minutes. Just true up the outside curve, put a tenon on, spin it around onto a chuck, back up to 1600 rpm and hollow out the middle. At that speed, it goes right quick. NOTE: Don't turn at that speed if you don't feel comfortable doing it... Always turn the lathe up to a speed that you feel is safe. If that is never above 600 rpm, so be it. No problem with that.



Makes sense - even to this very new turner!

That oak burl is some sweet looking wood - can't wait to see it finished! (I know it's gonna be a long while, but you will post pics down the road when it's dried out, finish turned, and finished, right?!?!)


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 5, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 5, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Adding pics on WB isn't as easy as other sites for some reason. For each pic, I have to navigate all the way through my computer to get to the file. Other sites seem to remember which file you are in...



It may be endemic for woodbarter *from* your computer for whatever reason, but it is not woodbarter that is the problem. I realize you don't have that problem on the other forums you're referring to, but even still the issue is not woodbarter since most of us are not having that issue. If you let me know what you're viewing the forum with and what OS etc. I will see if I can find an answer because I know that's a PITA.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, Kevin. Thanks for the response. And sorry, I really didn't mean to be blaming WB. Of course it isn't a WB issue. Otherwise everyone would be ranting. I'm sure I have some sort of setting that, with this format, keeps defaulting to the beginning for an upload search.

I'm running Windows 7 service pack 1. And I use IE 11 for my browser. Any other info you need? Oh, and we can continue this in a PM if you'd like. Again, sorry for jumping out with what seemed like an accusation. I didn't mean it that way. Just that that is what happens on this site (not that it is the site's fault). Should have been more clear and less careless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

